# Wiley's tractor jeep



## Sheetanshu (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and just wanted a bit of insight from al those that are experienced. I own a 2002 Wiley's jeep and was wondering if I could modify it and run it as a tractor. I saw a couple of videos of people in the US doing it and also found out that Wiley's themselves made a tractor jeep long ago. According to some basic calculations I did, if I add a secondary reduction after the gearbox the jeep should be able to produce enough traction. So is this possible ? Or am I missing something here a. And any idea why something like this doesn't already exist ? A car or jeep that can be used to plough and till. 

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you do a little research, you'll find that Willy's advertised their jeeps as farm vehicles, complete with a three point hitch on the back. Also Minneapolis Moline built an enclosed tractor in the old days that was advertised as a tractor for the farm during the week, and as a car to go to church in on Sunday!
As far as the Willy's go, there were all kind of implements for them right after the war.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a 57 Willy's jeep that came with a draw bar on the back. I used it for everything till the clutch went out. Before I got around to fixing it, someone 'hunted me down' and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I should learn to read... 2002 Wileys Jeep... no such thing that I have ever heard of. Maybe ask Vladamir.
What would be the sense of using a car or jeep to plow the fields!?!? A tractor is designed to do that sort of work, not only has the power and traction, but also has a very tight turning radius. 
Show us a picture of your Wiley's Jeep.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

I think your Willey's is about 50 years, TO NEW. That Willey's is no where NEAR as tough as the ones they would farm with. Kinda like an OLD Dodge PowerWagon and these new Wagons, NO COMPARISON.


----------



## dooley (Oct 18, 2013)

A 2002 would most likely be a TJ with a 2.4 or 4.0L engine and dana 30/35 axles. I would think to take on the rigors of farm work you would need to do a lot of upgrading. Great to have a goal but I would recommend buying a tractor and keeping the TJ for exploring forest roads.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My old 57 would climb a tree or pull anything I hooked it to. Top speed, about 45 mph. Clutch was weak when I got it but I used it for 2 years before it went out.


----------

